# Paph. Chou-Yi Rookie



## Ernesto (Jul 4, 2020)

Two of my rothschildianum x thaianum from Sam are starting to open up. These are first blooms for both plants so I was expecting some funky flowers, but strangely enough one of them seems to have misshapen pollinia that also lack the “cap” I’ve seen on others. Can anyone here weigh in on this?



Pollinia aside, this one has a nicer shape than its sibling and some neat green veining on the staminode from the thaianum parent, which its sibling lacks.



The other one came out much darker, but interestingly enough the stripes on its dorsal sepal did not come in nearly as defined as the lighter colored sibling.



Will update again once they’ve fully opened! Not sure how much longer the petals will elongate or how much the dorsal sepal will open and flatten.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jul 4, 2020)

They are really nice plants and great color overall. Also, the shape is great for a brachy x multi cross like this.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 4, 2020)

Lovely. What’s the wingspan?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 4, 2020)

they are both very good IMHO


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 4, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely. What’s the wingspan?



Currently the first one is 9 cm and the second one is 8.3 cm


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2020)

Lovely indeed. The colors make up for other flaws for me.


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 4, 2020)

Here’s a closeup of the weird pollinia. It was large and chunky. Not sure if it’s viable, but I pollinated another flower with it. If it fails hopefully the second flower produces better formed pollen and I can try again


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 5, 2020)

This is actually a nice looking cross. The thaianum seems to soften the lines of the roth and allow the colors to come through. That dark pouch stands out.

Many pollinia of paphs are odd looking esp the intersectional hybrids. Most also are infertile to the next generation. Good luck on cross.


----------



## troy (Jul 5, 2020)

Beautiful!! Good look on the pollinating


----------



## Guldal (Jul 5, 2020)

A nice outcome of intersectional breeding (that I'm normally a wee bit lukewarm about). 
Well grown...and good luck with the pollination!


----------



## Rockbend (Jul 5, 2020)

I also have a couple of Rookies from Sam - how big are your blooming plants?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 5, 2020)

Nice...
I like the colors.


----------



## Ray (Jul 5, 2020)

I broke down and bought as couple from Sam as well - Chonsuke Atsugi (roth x Conco-bellatulum) and Hiro Luna x roth.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 5, 2020)

The Enabling Club unite with success!


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is actually a nice looking cross. The thaianum seems to soften the lines of the roth and allow the colors to come through. That dark pouch stands out.
> 
> Many pollinia of paphs are odd looking esp the intersectional hybrids. Most also are infertile to the next generation. Good luck on cross.



I noticed the darker sibling had normal looking pollinia, so if the pollen from the first and second flower of the lighter sibling don’t work out I have a backup. We’ll see in about a week if the second flower forms a normal looking pollinia!


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 5, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> I also have a couple of Rookies from Sam - how big are your blooming plants?



They’re quite small, single growth plants. 6-8 inch leaf span I think. Larger and less compact looking than some of the other Chou-Yi Rookie I’ve seen online. I have a three growth, unbloomed plant that I’m watching intently. How are yours doing?


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 5, 2020)

Ray said:


> I broke down and bought as couple from Sam as well - Chonsuke Atsugi (roth x Conco-bellatulum) and Hiro Luna x roth.



I have a Chonsuke Atsugi from Sam as well! Excited to see it bloom.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lovely and inspiring. I have one too, but no signs of blooming yet.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Lovely and inspiring. I have one too, but no signs of blooming yet.


The club is expanding! Cheerios!


----------



## Rockbend (Jul 7, 2020)

Ernieg96 said:


> They’re quite small, single growth plants. 6-8 inch leaf span I think. Larger and less compact looking than some of the other Chou-Yi Rookie I’ve seen online. I have a three growth, unbloomed plant that I’m watching intently. How are yours doing?


My biggest plants are 2 growth with 8" or more leafspan, but no sign of blooming. I split them up between 'brachy-dark' and 'Paph-bright' to see which blooms first.


----------

